# 200 + " Potential Carriers " Just Landed At Riverside ( March Air Force Base ) ....



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

*We " The American Public " have NO IDEA how this ( Virus ) was Bio-engineered and it's ability to hide in*
*plain sight .....scoff all you want that I'm posting this as a ( Financial ) warning, but stop and think for a second how a *
*( Virus ) of this capability was able to get out of a BSL-4 Level Lab in Wuhan China and infect at the rate it has............*


*Coronavirus Geometric Progression Suggests 100,000 Infections In A Week *


                by       Tyler Durden 

                Wed, 01/29/2020 - 11:41





_Authored by Mike Shedlock via MishTalk,_
Bianco Research mapped out the geometric progression of coronavirus cases. *We are on track for 100K in a week.*



Jim Bianco shared some of his coronavirus research with me yesterday. I asked if he would make the article public.



_Thanks to Bianco please consider Coronavirus Growth Rates and Market Reactions.

This is a guest post courtesy of Bianco Research_
*Summary*

The growth in coronavirus infections has continued along a geometric progression for the last 12 days. 
Should it continue along this path, infection cases could approach 100,000 in a week.

The following charts were constructed from the daily update from the National Health Commission of the People’s Republic of China.



The blue line in the chart below shows the actual number of reported coronavirus cases stands at 4,515 as of January 27.

The orange line is a simple progression that assumes a 53% increase in the cases every day. Or, one person infects 2 to 2.5 people. So it is a simple multiplier, nothing more. This is known as R0 (R-Naught), or the infection rate. Note the chart is a log scale.

The reported number of infections perfectly track this simple multiplier. This is how viral inflections growth, along a geometric path.

If this track is not altered, the number of reported cases will top 16,000 by Friday.

To many, such a geometric progression is alarming (see the tweet immediately above).

As the orange line shows, this type of growth rate would suggest *80,000+ infections next Monday and 138 million by February 20.*

Is this growth rate possible? *Over the near-term yes.*

The National Health Commission of the People’s Republic of China offers another statistic, the number of people in quarantine suspected of having the coronavirus. As of January 27, over 44,000 are quarantined. Many of these people will unfortunately be reported as infected.



*To be absolutely clear, this is NOT a prediction that 100 million people will be infected by Feb 20. Rather, this has been its growth rate for the last 12 days. A vaccine, mutation or successful quarantine/isolation could help reduce this growth rate*.

Mongolia and North Korea have already closed their border with China. Hong Kong is restricting its border. As cases continue to emerge in Japan and outside of Asia, calls will grow for the Chinese to engage in drastic action to stop its spread.
This potentially means Chinese businesses will halt, flights will stop (see the plunge in crude oil on oversupply worries) and the global supply chain will grind to a halt. This could have enormous economic consequences for global growth.
While not overlooking the human tragedy, the markets have the difficult task of pricing an event that has a small chance of being devastating to global growth, but a more likely outcome of being contained. Yesterday’s selloff in stocks was likely a response to the fact that this virus has continued to grow at a geometric pace thus far. In trying to quantify the market impact, perhaps these charts offer one way to gauge the severity of this virus in the days ahead.






*This is how Trumps Economic BOOM can potentially be squished enough to create financial havoc.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

*A virus (for example SARS, or smallpox) typically will spread exponentially 
at first, if no artificial immunization is available. 
Each infected person can infect multiple new people. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

The possibility of a pandemic is a challenge Donald Trump is unqualified to handle as president. I remember how Trump sought to stoke fear and stigma during the 2014 Ebola epidemic. He called President Barack Obama a “dope” and “incompetent” and railed against the evidence-based response our administration put in place — which quelled the crisis and saved hundreds of thousands of lives — in favor of reactionary travel bans that would only have made things worse. He advocated abandoning exposed and infected American citizens rather than bringing them home for treatment.

Trump’s demonstrated failures of judgment and his repeated rejection of science make him the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health challenge.

The outbreak of a new coronavirus, which has already infected more than 2,700 people and killed over 80 in China, will get worse before it gets better. Cases have been confirmed in a dozen countries, with at least five in the United States. There will likely be more.

The State Department has scheduled an evacuation flight and advised Americans against traveling to Hubei province, the epicenter of the outbreak, and is evacuating non-essential personnel. 

Trump has blithely tweeted that “it will all work out well.” Yet the steps he has taken as president have only weakened our capacity to respond.

Trump has rolled back much of the progress President Obama and I made to strengthen global health security. He proposed draconian cuts to the National Institutes of Health (NIH), the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the Agency for International Development — the very agencies we need to fight this outbreak and prevent future ones.

He dismissed the top White House official in charge of global health security and dismantled the entire team. And he has treated with utmost contempt institutions that facilitate international cooperation, thus undermining the global efforts that keep us safe from pandemics and biological attacks.

To be blunt, I am concerned that the Trump administration’s shortsighted policies have left us unprepared for a dangerous epidemic that will come sooner or later.

Pandemic diseases are a prime example of why international cooperation is a requirement of leadership in 2020. Diseases do not stop at borders. They cannot be thwarted by building a wall. We cannot keep ourselves safe without helping to keep others safe as well and without enlisting the help of other nations in return. And here’s the truth — the United States must step forward to lead these efforts, because no other nation has the resources, the reach or the relationships to marshal an effective international response.

*Cruel and unusual:*Trump tweeted heartlessly about Ebola in 2014. He's ill-equipped to handle 2019 outbreak.

That’s how we broke the infection curve on Ebola. In September 2014, CDC projections warned that over 1 million people could be infected if we failed to act. By February 2015, thanks to the leadership of our administration, the number of new Ebola cases was fewer than 400. A few months later, the epidemic was essentially extinguished.









						FLASHBACK by Joe Biden: Trump is worst possible leader to deal with coronavirus outbreak
					

Donald Trump has blithely tweeted that 'it will all work out well.' Yet the steps he's taken as president have only weakened our capacity to respond.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

*Coronavirus threat needs a national emergency response. Trump's putting ours at risk.*
Medical readiness, just like military readiness, costs money — and unless something changes by May, emergency preparedness will be gravely hollowed out.









						Opinion | Our emergency response for coronavirus is working. Why is Trump set to reduce it?
					

Medical readiness, just like military readiness, costs money — and unless something changes by May, emergency preparedness will be gravely hollowed out.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

*I couldn't have got a more " Party Line " Liberal response if I was fishing for it....





*

*Good God are you putty in the hands of the TRUTH....*
*I posted Non Partisan Information Stupid Fuck....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I couldn't have got a more " Party Line " Liberal response if I was fishing for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump has undermined our ability to respond to epidemics such as the coronavirus.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has undermined our ability to respond to epidemics such as the coronavirus.


*Please elaborate.........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Please elaborate.........*


I just did, posts #3 and #4.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I just did, posts #3 and #4.



*No you didn't, you cut n pasted gibberish.....*

*Again...cite specific reasons why President Trump cannot handle this NOW pandemic....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

At 04:00 on January 29, 31 provinces (autonomous regions and municipalities) and the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps reported 1737 new confirmed cases (the first confirmed case in Tibet), 131 new severe cases, and 38 new deaths. (37 cases in Hubei and 1 in Sichuan), 21 new cases were cured and discharged, and 4148 suspected cases were added.
As of 24:00 on January 29, the National Health and Health Commission has received a cumulative report of 7711 confirmed cases, 31 cases of severe cases, 170 death cases, and a total of 170 patients who have been cured and discharged. There were 124 cases with 12,167 suspected cases.
At present, 88,693 close contacts have been tracked. Of the 2,364 people who were released from medical observation on the same day, a total of 81,947 people are receiving medical observation.
A total of 25 confirmed cases were reported in Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan: 10 in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, 7 in the Macao Special Administrative Region, and 8 in Taiwan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No you didn't, you cut n pasted gibberish.....*
> 
> *Again...cite specific reasons why President Trump cannot handle this NOW pandemic....*


Was that English?


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that English?


*Logic in English.






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

nono, ready for his morning shift.


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

*World Health Organization just 
declared " Coronavirus " a pandemic ...............( 1520ET )*


Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6309
> 
> nono, ready for his morning shift.



*Hey Bonehead...........if the " Pandemic " becomes catastrophic then your picture depicts a *
*possible relevant way of protection....Just like YOU were/are required to wear a hardhat and*
*workboots among other items on the jobsite.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*China is burning bodies......( Without ID )...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *China is burning bodies......( Without ID )...*


They've done and do much worse, wake the fuck up low information boy!


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They've done and do much worse, wake the fuck up low information boy!


*I'm posting " Your " information....
You are an after the fact LIAR.....You didn't know that til I posted it.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*Coronavirus Contains "HIV Insertions", Stoking Fears Over Artificially Created Bioweapon *



                by       Tyler Durden 

                Fri, 01/31/2020 - 17:35

4

SHARES
Twitter Facebook Reddit Email Print 



Over the past few days, the mainstream press has vigorously pushed back against a theory about the origins of the coronavirus that has now infected as many as 70,000+ people in Wuhan alone (depending on whom you believe). The theory is that China obtained the coronavirus via a Canadian research program, and started molding it into a bioweapon at the Institute of Virology in Wuhan. Politifact pointed the finger at Zero Hedge, in particular, though the story was widely shared across independent-leaning media.
The theory is that the virus, which was developed by infectious disease experts to function as a bio-weapon, originated in the Wuhan-based lab of Dr. Peng Zhou, China's preeminent researcher of bat immune systems, specifically in how their immune systems adapt to the presence of viruses like coronavirus and other destructive viruses. Somehow, the virus escaped from the lab, and the Hunan fish market where the virus supposedly originated is merely a ruse.
Now, a respected epidemiologist who recently caught flack for claiming in a twitter threat that the virus appeared to be much more contagious than initially believed is pointing out irregularities in the virus's genome that *suggests it might have been genetically engineered for the purposes of a weapon, and not just any weapon but the deadliest one of all. *
In "Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag", Indian researchers are baffled by segments of the virus's RNA that have no relation to other coronaviruses like SARS, *and instead appear to be closer to HIV. The virus even responds to treatment by HIV medications. *



For those pressed for time, here are the key findings from the paper, which first focuses on the unique nature of 2019-nCoV, and then observe four amino acid sequences in the Wuhan Coronavirus which are homologous to amino acid sequences in HIV1:


> Our phylogentic tree of full-length coronaviruses suggests that 2019-nCoV is closely related to SARS CoV [Fig1].
> 
> In addition, other recent studies have linked the 2019-nCoV to SARS CoV. We therefore compared the spike glycoprotein sequences of the 2019-nCoV to that of the SARS CoV (NCBI Accession number: AY390556.1). On careful examination of the sequence alignment we found that the 2019- nCoV spike glycoprotein contains 4 insertions [Fig.2]. To further investigate if these inserts are present in any other corona virus, we performed a multiple sequence alignment of the spike glycoprotein amino acid sequences of all available coronaviruses (n=55) [refer Table S.File1] in NCBI refseq (ncbi.nlm.nih.gov) this includes one sequence of 2019-nCoV[Fig.S1]. We found that these 4 insertions [inserts 1, 2, 3 and 4] are unique to 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses analyzed. Another group from China had documented three insertions comparing fewer spike glycoprotein sequences of coronaviruses . Another group from China had documented three insertions comparing fewer spike glycoprotein sequences of coronaviruses (Zhou et al., 2020).
> We then translated the aligned genome and* found that these inserts are present in all Wuhan 2019-nCoV viruses except the 2019-nCoV virus of Bat as a host *[Fig.S4]. Intrigued by the 4 highly conserved inserts unique to 2019-nCoV we wanted to understand their origin. For this purpose, we used the 2019-nCoV local alignment with each insert as query against all virus genomes and considered hits with 100% sequence coverage. *Surprisingly, each of the four inserts aligned with short segments of the Human immunodeficiency Virus-1 (HIV-1) proteins*. The amino acid positions of the inserts in 2019-nCoV and the corresponding residues in HIV-1 gp120 and HIV-1 Gag are shown in Table 1.
> ...


Why do the authors think the virus may be man-made? Because when looking at the above insertions which are not present in any of the closest coronavirus families, "it is quite unlikely for a virus to have acquired such unique insertions naturally in a short duration of time." Instead, *they can be found in cell identification and membrane binding proteins located in the HIV genome.*


> Since the S protein of 2019-nCoV shares closest ancestry with SARS GZ02, the sequence coding for spike proteins of these two viruses were compared using MultiAlin software. We found four new insertions in the protein of 2019-nCoV- “GTNGTKR” (IS1), “HKNNKS” (IS2), “GDSSSG” (IS3) and “QTNSPRRA” (IS4) (Figure 2). To our surprise, these sequence insertions were not only absent in S protein of SARS but were also not observed in any other member of the Coronaviridae family (Supplementary figure). *This is startling as it is quite unlikely for a virus to have acquired such unique insertions naturally in a short duration of time.*
> The insertions were observed to be present in all the genomic sequences of 2019-nCoV virus available from the recent clinical isolates. To know the source of these insertions in 2019-nCoV a local alignment was done with BLASTp using these insertions as query with all virus genome. *Unexpectedly, all the insertions got aligned with Human immunodeficiency Virus-1 (HIV-1). *Further analysis revealed that aligned sequences of HIV-1 with 2019-nCoV were derived from surface glycoprotein gp120 (amino acid sequence positions: 404-409, 462-467, 136-150) and from Gag protein (366-384 amino acid) (Table 1). *Gag protein of HIV is involved in host membrane binding, packaging of the virus and for the formation of virus-like particles. Gp120 plays crucial role in recognizing the host cell by binding to the primary receptor CD4.*This binding induces structural rearrangements in GP120, creating a high affinity binding site for a chemokine co-receptor like CXCR4 and/or CCR5.


A good recap of the findings was provided by Dr. Feigl-Ding, who started his explanatory thread by pointing out that the transmission rate outside China has surpassed the rate inside China.
But the 'smoking gun' in this case are pieces of the virus's genetic code that Indian researchers, led by Prashant Pradhan at the Indian Institute of Technology, found may have been 'embedded' from HIV, which belongs to an entirely different family of viruses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Coronavirus Contains "HIV Insertions", Stoking Fears Over Artificially Created Bioweapon *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If trump believes it you will.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If trump believes it you will.


*The very relevant information exceeds your alcohol/drug diminished mental capacity......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

*PANDEMIC*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *PANDEMIC*


Where?


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where?



*Oh Husky Poo.......*
*
*
*This is NOT the Virus:







This is the VIRUS :*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*And it is Lethal if not treated properly...!!!!!

China is flat out LYING about the expansion/extent of
this Pandemic.....

It is 10x worse than they are stating.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

Too bad t and company refunded the CDC.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad t and company defunded the CDC.


There fixed it, damn phone.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There fixed it, damn phone.


*TDS will get you every time......contact Adam Schiff's self help line.*

*1-800-bulgingeyes*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *TDS will get you every time......contact Adam Schiff's self help line.
> 
> 1-800-bulgingeyes*


I speak the truth, obvious, well known facts, you repeat t lies, who is suffering the TDS?


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I speak the truth, obvious, well known facts, you repeat t lies, who is suffering the TDS?



*I sorry you are ignorant, pay attention to the sources I listed.....Don't worry about your
self inflicted TDS for now....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I sorry you are ignorant, pay attention to the sources I listed.....Don't worry about your
> self inflicted TDS for now....*


You believe lies.
You believe a con man.
It will only get worse.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe lies.
> You believe a con man.
> It will only get worse.



*YES.....your Party will only get worse....*
*
You ain't seen squat, Bernie Sanders " supporters " aren't stupid.
Your Party ROBBED him in 2016, now they are blatantly manipulating
the process to ROB him a second time....

The Con is CLEARLY from the DEMOCRATS...!
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

